# Humminbird 788ci Alum Creek Question



## SeaRayder (Jan 6, 2009)

Just ordered this unit and it says it comes with ContourXD maps. 

I know they won't be as good as the Navionics stuff, but does anyone have experience with ContourXD maps at Alum Creek. Just want something to help me stay on the contours while trolling Alum Creek for muskies and I'm way over budget. 

Awesome days coming to get the boat wet!


----------



## Knew2Fish (Apr 17, 2006)

I am looking to buy a similar unit and had the same questions. I hope the unit didn't tax your budget for more than $450 because last week they had the 788c(w/external gps) for that price. I almost bought the 788ci from the big online place in late december for the same price as above but they sold out in a week. Now they have the units with the down and side imaging and I imagine I'd kick myself for passing up the extras. almost an underwater camera, but works no matter what the lake conditions, or at least it appears that way on the commercials on tv. Any members with these units please chime in with opinions please! I'm betting these units are gonna be awesome SeaRayder!


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

I put that model on my 165 Alumacraft , last year. I got a Navionics chip from my buddy for 50.00 .They did not have that contour map feature when I bought mine. I love the unit so far. The GPS is I think one of the best out there. I had a #759c on my other boat, that I traded in. Very good unit. They don't make that model anymore. When the prices start to drop , that usually means they are going to drop that model of do a upgrade. It just goes on & on. HD, side image, etc. There like cell phones, always changing to keep you broke. I think your going to like those units. Humminbird has come a long way in the last few years.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I have an HDS7, the maps are incredible at Erie....not so much on Alum. One thing that you will be able to do is follow your trolling passes. The maps aren't real close but using your previous passes as a reference works pretty well.


----------



## SeaRayder (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone jumping in on this. Can't believe how expensive these things are but what here's what happened:

I just got my new fish finder, an upgrade to me for sure coming from a PirahnaMax. Got the 788ci HD DI Combo. 

http://store.humminbird.com/products...ci_HD_DI_Combo

I'm anxious to install it this weekend and try it out Monday at Alum. Due to a strange set of circumstances (not able to produce again) and a company that really understands customer service, I got it for $549. 

I'll report back on the ContourXD at Alum and what I think of the DI (Down Imagining) feature. Seems very cool and never imagined I could afford one with that "picture like" option. 

God is good! 

George

Knew2Fish, if you are looking for a 788ci HD (does have contourXD, but not Down Imagining) I did get an email yesterday from a company that says they have one left for $575. I can PM you if you're interested.


----------



## Knew2Fish (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks SeaRayder but I'm set on the 798ci HD SI/DI but at 1049.99 have been waiting for any sort of sale. Even free shipping would give me the kick I need to drop the hammer! I just hope I won't be disappointed with the smaller size screen. Just can't justify the $2000-$2800 for the 8" or 10.4". The spot on my dash had a humminbird unit with the same size base as the 700 series so that may seal the deal. I'll be interested to hear how well you like it!!!


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

I bought a 788ci last year, and have been impressed so far. I'm still getting used to it, but I do have a question someone here might know. I have heard you can upgrade software on it, is this true? If so, how do you go about doing it? Mine doesn't have the contour XD, and was wondering if i can upgrade this if possible, or any other upgrades that are out there.

Sorry to jack the thread, but this might help some people reading this too.

Thanks,
SB


----------



## jdennfish (Sep 3, 2009)

silverbullets
Go to Hummingbirds web site > support> product registration> log on ( or register your unit ). A list of updates for your unit will be listed.


----------



## SeaRayder (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks jdennfish for jumpin in on this. Was out yesterday and Alum was very muddy but the finder worked great. The down imagining didn't care about mud and i could even see schools of baitfish suspending. 

As far as the ContourXD with the GPS. Good, better than nothing, but not detailed like the HD lakes on the HotMaps. I found though, that only a couple of lakes in Ohio are more detailed than ContourXD but I'm tempted by Hotmaps since Alum is HD and they also include Lake St. Clair in Michigan. ContourXD does not. 

Speaking of GPS. Yesterday was very windy and the orientation of the GPS kept switching from regular image to a mirrow imagine. Frustrating when trying to stay on the contours. Any thoughts...?


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

SeaRayder said:


> Thanks jdennfish for jumpin in on this. Was out yesterday and Alum was very muddy but the finder worked great. The down imagining didn't care about mud and i could even see schools of baitfish suspending.
> 
> As far as the ContourXD with the GPS. Good, better than nothing, but not detailed like the HD lakes on the HotMaps. I found though, that only a couple of lakes in Ohio are more detailed than ContourXD but I'm tempted by Hotmaps since Alum is HD and they also include Lake St. Clair in Michigan. ContourXD does not.
> 
> Speaking of GPS. Yesterday was very windy and the orientation of the GPS kept switching from regular image to a mirrow imagine. Frustrating when trying to stay on the contours. Any thoughts...?


I just purchased the hotmaps east card and the detail is very good with it on Alum. The contour lines start at 6 ft and then you have a contour line for every foot. I just wish they had more HD maps for Ohio. I'm leaving for Guntersville Alabama this weekend but its on the hotmaps south card and I can't justify spending that much $$$ on a card I will only use once or twice a year


----------



## SeaRayder (Jan 6, 2009)

How much, where did you buy the east card? 

I just wish you could buy which lakes you wanted like some phone apps that are out there.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

SeaRayder said:


> How much, where did you buy the east card?
> 
> I just wish you could buy which lakes you wanted like some phone apps that are out there.


I paid retail $149 at bass pro for the latest model which can be updated for 1 year after purchase. I did see one a while back used for $100 though


----------



## jdennfish (Sep 3, 2009)

searayder: 
Just a thought on your GPS view.Check to see if your chart orientation is set to north-up. This setting does not apply to bird's eye veiw, just the chart view.


----------



## SeaRayder (Jan 6, 2009)

jdennfish said:


> searayder:
> Just a thought on your GPS view.Check to see if your chart orientation is set to north-up. This setting does not apply to bird's eye veiw, just the chart view.


Thanks for the thought. I know I did change it to direction up, so that the chart is always displaying the direction im going and stuff is on my right and left correct. I can change it back if that's what i have to do to keep it from switching orientation so much. 

I did notice yesterday at Alum with a relatively calm lake that it was much better...so my small boat (14') and 2' waves (it was troughing alot) could have been making the GPS as confused as I was about my direction lol... 

BTW - is there a tripmeter (couldn't find one in the 150 page manual) that i can reset and view to know how many miles i've travelled during the day? 

I'll try the north up orientation...and thanks. Now if someone wants to sell me a used verion of Hotmaps East Premium for $50...that would make my Friday.


----------



## jdennfish (Sep 3, 2009)

searayder:
to get trip log ( to keep track of miles and time ) go to > setup> select readouts> triplog.
you will have to play with different readouts to get the ones you want. some are fixed in different views You have to be in the advance mode to make the changes.
To reset trip log go to setup> Triplog reset.
This information is for the 800 and 900 units. Not 100% sure about the 700 units.


----------

